# Random Shutdown Issues



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

As some of you already know I got me a GTX295 for about a week now and it's folding. I got the second core to fold this weekend and no longer getting "UNSTABLE MACHINE" errors for that particular core. But what I get now is a constant shutdowns/restarts I run this rig 24/7 folding/crunching and I have the power options set on Windows to never shutdown. Is it a heat issue where windows overrides EVGA precision and shuts down the whole PC? I'm really stumped at this point and contemplating on RMAing the card and selling it (cheap I might add) when I get it back. Here my specs:

Core i7 @ 3.0 Ghz
Gigabyte X58 UD3R SLI
G-Skill 3X2GB PC3-12800 CL9
Zalman CNPS9700 CPU Cooler
WD 400GB HDD
EVGA GTX-295 GPU


----------



## Asylum (Jun 2, 2009)

Could just be a instabilty issue!!
Set everything back to stock clocks and see if it still does it!!
Also run memtest86 and see if you may have a bad stick!!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

Will try that and see if keeps doing it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2009)

PSU issue? if you're folding, heat will be constant and the PSU could be overheating.

if thats on the coolermaster, CM PSU's dont have that great a reputation.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> PSU issue? if you're folding, heat will be constant and the PSU could be overheating.
> 
> if thats on the coolermaster, CM PSU's dont have that great a reputation.



It's on a CM Real Power Pro 750W


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2009)

i'd try swapping with the PSU in your other machine.

Why put the inferior PSU, on the more power hungry machine?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'd try swapping with the PSU in your other machine.
> 
> Why put the inferior PSU, on the more power hungry machine?



I'm not sure about the inferior part there M8 cause I've had nothing but success with CM but I will swap it with my Corsair TX850W to check out your theory cause I am also curious


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I'm not sure about the inferior part there M8 cause I've had nothing but success with CM but I will swap it with my Corsair TX850W to check out your theory cause I am also curious



when you hear of random shutdowns, its almsot always something overheating. CPU, PSU, ram, northbridge - in that order of likeliness.

PSU's arent my specialty (why should they be, i buy a good one and dont bother looking for another 3 years ) but when people talk about PSU's around here they tend to list a few brands. PC P&C, corsair are the main two. whenever coolermaster is mentioned, its usually as a middle of the pile product, not a great or exceptional product.

Corsair on the other hand, is mentioned as king of the hill currently - an 850W corsair is going to be rather superior to a 750W coolermaster.


----------

